# How big should the ventilation holes be?



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, my C&C dream didn't work, so I'm on a sterelite bin cage. I'm going to connect 2 with a 4" PVC pipe, but I don't know how large the ventilation holes should be. I don't want them to be too big, or else my soon to be Luna ( will post the babie pic I have soon. . ) could climb out. So, how big should the ventilation holes be? 


Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

for the sterlite cage i have sketch in the holes are about 1 and a half cm and ther is about 10 on each side


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! Do you know what that would be in inches? Or what sized drill bit? Sorry, I am clueless when it comes to tools, :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

i dont know exactly but 2 centimeters is about 1 inch. Basically i think you just want to make a hole they cant get there head into. Im sure more smaller holes would have the same effect as a few larger ones.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

